# ISDN a/b-Wandler, Industrie-Qualität?



## Ludewig (21 Juni 2011)

Werte Kollegen!

Gegeben sind 


ISDN-Anschluss mit 2 MSN
Rechner mit Fritz-Karte
SPS mit analogem Modem
Damit ich nun von außen die SPS ereichen kann, benötige ich einen a/b-Adapter. 

Frage: Gibt es so etwas noch in Industriequalität mit ideal 24VDC-Versorgung oder muss ich ein DeTEWe TA 33 oder vgl. in den Schaltschrank bauen?


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2011)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Werte Kollegen!
> 
> Gegeben sind
> 
> ...



Du hast immernoch einen "zusätzlichen" analogen Anschluß @home


----------



## Ludewig (22 Juni 2011)

Ich habe lediglich eine Uk0-Schnittstelle auf der Klemmleiste.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UK0-Schnittstelle

Auch der NTBA soll in den Schaltschrank integriert werden.


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2011)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Werte Kollegen!
> 
> Gegeben sind
> 
> ...


----------



## Ludewig (22 Juni 2011)

Ich versuche es noch 'mal.

Ich muss 5 Anlagen liefern, in denen je ein Rechner mit Fritz-Karte und eine Klein-SPS mit Modem montiert sind. Als Schnittstelle nach außen gibt es einen Uk0-Bus.

Ich benötige daher 


einene Überspannungsschutz für die Uk0-Schnittstelle
einen NTBA (liefert Provider des Kunden)
einen a/b-Adapter (z.B. Detewe oder Telekom oder Telefonanlage)
ein SPS-fähiges serielles Modem (der gewünschte TYp ist nicht als ISDN-Ausführung lieferbar)
eine Fritz-Karte für PCI
Dann kann ich 


per ISDN auf den Rechner, um die Daten zu holen
analog auf die SPS (um z.B. den Rechner zu resetten)
mirt der SPS per Annyway oder Telekom-Festnetz Alarm-SMS verschicken
Das geht auch. Aber ich bräuchte nur für den a/b-Wandler eine 230VAC-USV, der Rest läuft auf 24VDC. 

Deswegen meine Frage, ob jemand einen a/b-Wandler kennt, der schaltschrankkompatibler ist und mit 24VDC auskäme.


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2011)

Jetzt habe ichs auch kappiert   , alles beim Kunden



> Deswegen meine Frage, ob jemand einen a/b-Wandler kennt, der schaltschrankkompatibler ist und mit 24VDC auskäme.



sorry


----------



## Mobi (22 Juni 2011)

Also dies wäre der ÜSS:
http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2882925&general=dede

Was für eine Verbindung soll es denn von der SPS zum Modem sein? RS-232, Ethernet, ...?


----------



## uncle_tom (22 Juni 2011)

was ist denn ein


> SPS-fähiges serielles Modem (der gewünschte TYp ist nicht als ISDN-Ausführung lieferbar)


?

Also serielle ISDN-Modems gibt´s definitv - auch in Industriebauweise.

Woran scheitert es denn da ? An der Bauform des Modems ?
Bzw. über was für eine SPS-Steuerung reden wir denn ?

Industrietaugliche (Hutschienen) a/b Wandler gibt´s meines Wissens nicht. Was es vielleicht gibt, sind a/b Wander in Einschubbauweise für grosse TK-Anlagen.

Also ich würde versuchen das analoge Modem gegen ein ISDN-Modem zu ersetzen - dann hast du was ordentliches.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Juni 2011)

Vorsicht: viele a/b Wandler sind nicht auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt, bringen teilweise nur 28k statt 56k. Da macht die Fernwartung je nach verwendeter Software keinen Spaß mehr.


----------

